# Bootcamp



## ruestgr (17 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Macbook Pro 17 début 2009 et El Capitan et je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'installer Windows 10 en bootcamp. Si oui comment peut-on le faire.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2017)

Salut *ruestgr*

Windows-10 n'est pas officiellement supporté en installation directe via l'«Assistant BootCamp» sur ton Mac de 2009 - comme l'indique cette page Apple : ☞*Utilisation de Windows 10 sur votre Mac via Boot Camp*☜.

Mais il est possible de contourner cette difficulté en installant d'abord Windows-7 (supporté) > puis en faisant la mise-à-jour depuis W-7 démarré > vers Windows-10. Je t'ai trouvé -->

ce fil de MacGé qui en parle : ☞*Windows 10 sur iMac 21' 2009*☜ ;

ce message des communautés Apple évoquant la question des pilotes : ☞*Windows 10 on mid 2009 Macbook Pro (Tutorial)*☜ (l'auteur du message opérait la mise-à-jour de Windows-8 à Windows-10).


----------



## ruestgr (17 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *ruestgr*
> 
> Windows-10 n'est pas officiellement supporté en installation directe via l'«Assistant BootCamp» sur ton Mac de 2009 - comme l'indique cette page Apple : ☞*Utilisation de Windows 10 sur votre Mac via Boot Camp*☜.
> 
> ...


Merci macomaniac cela se fait même si j'ai EL Capitan d'installer sur mon Macbook Pro de 17.
EN passant par Windows 7 et ensuite je fait la mise à jour vers le 10.


----------

